# Closest you’ve missed from...



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Was scouting with my buddy this weekend on the south slope for his rifle hunt. Woke up this morning with the intention of just checking out some meadows. Decided to pack my bow along just Incase the opportunity presented itself. Got out of the truck, gave a quick cow call and got an instant response. I called again and got multiple responses from cows. We looked to the trees and saw a heard of about 10 slowly grazing. So in a flash I had my bow out, arrow nocked and we were headed to cut them off. We got to a single pine tree for cover, I called again and they immediately started heading towards us. My friend ranged the lead cow at 40 yds, but I had no shot as I was on the other side of tree. They continued heading in our direction. I watched through the branches as the cow was going to step past the tree and present me a perfect broadside shot. I drew back before she stepped out, thought to myself 40 yds, put the pin on her and let it fly. I watched as my arrow flew over her back and into the abyss. They were gone in a blink and I stood there dumb founded at what had happened. We replayed it over, my friend went and stood right where she was, and I ranged him at 21 yds...21! I didn’t take into account the fact that the heard was traveling in front of us, but the fact that they were angling towards us; the 40 yds range my friend gave me was before she gave me a shot. It was my first shot with a bow at an elk, so to to say I had tunnel vision would be an under statement. What’s everyone’s closest miss from?


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I missed a cow at 9 feet once. First elk I’d ever drawn back on and put the 20 yard pin on her heart. Shot right under her. Couldn’t believe it. Never made that mistake again


----------



## molarmechanic (Jul 2, 2018)

We just moved from Georgia and last year was my girlfriends first year hunting with a bow. We sat in stands all day, no whitetails came close but as we got down an Armadillo made its way towards us to about 5 yards. I told her to take it as they are just nuisances down there. She got so excited that she forgot to look through the peep. Im not sure if that arrow ever landed or if it just went in to orbit.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

I missed a javelina at like 2 yards...it ran off and i drilled it at 20. Sometimes its just too close haha...Calling javelina's is a blast!


----------



## Shortbus (Jun 29, 2016)

18 yards last week! Made a l.5 hour stalk on a doe. I was hunting with my longbow. It was the first animal I have shot at with it needless to say I was a little excited and a neglected to follow through and I would imagine my form was so so at best. Honestly I was surprised I even got that close considering I was hunting the thick and noisy Wasatch front. I never thought I would get inside 40 yards on a doe given the terrain and cover. To my surprise I have been under 25 yards at least 6 times. Just no good shot opportunities the other stalks. I have a while to fill this doe tag so who knows maybe I will have a miss from even closer!!!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

30 yards and i don't want to talk about it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I first took up bow hunting way back when, I was hunting with some friends above Millers Flat when after a long morning I decided to take a nap. I sat down with my legs and feet over a small ledge and bow across my lap and quickly nodded off. I have no idea of how long I was that way but something snorted and I woke up with a jolt. I sat up so quick my bow and arrows went off of the ledge and when I looked up I saw a nice 2pt and doe trotting off. I retrieved by bow and arrows and looked up to see the doe standing about 20 yards away looking up the hill. I looked where she was looking to see the 2pt less than 10 yards away from me enjoying the show. Well with me being the next William Tell I quickly took aim and let the arrow fly. The next thing that I saw was the buck trotting away with no harm being done. For some reason my arrow had gone in a direction that I can only describe as 90 degrees away from the target.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

As far as misjudging and shooting over, 40 yds. Have never shot under that I can recall


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

12 yards at a bear out of a tree stand. Just didn't use good form or follow through...at all. My favorite hunt scene all time is one of the Mclenden's (Arizona) that the hunter misses twice at a bull 8 yards away while its fighting another big bull. He turns and gestures to the guide like "wth!" and the guide motions him to shoot again. He drills it the third shot.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Haven't had the opportunity to miss with my bow yet but I did miss an opportunity to miss...if that makes any sense?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've missed twice at 30 yards--shot right under the ribs of a cow elk on an extended hunt (I estimated 20 yards). I even shaved a few hairs off. 

I missed a huge bear at 30 yards. I shot right over his back. I must have accidentally used the wrong pin. That one will haunt me forever. Another hunter tagged him and he was almost 20"!

I also missed a nice 5x5 bull on a general tag at 42 yards. I must have been looking at his antlers, because my arrow went right in front of his nose. 

Whew. It felt good to get that off my chest.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

I wish I could say that these stories have made me feel better, but they did give me a pretty good laugh. I’m pretty sure my arrow is still currently flying though. I’m sure it won’t be the last time either


----------



## scpete (Nov 18, 2017)

A number of years ago, up Parleys Canyon, I was hunkered under a big clump of scrub in a really dense area. I couldn't see more than 20 yards but I was on a heavily used trail. Some time passed by and I heard that tell tale sound of thumping through the grass. I got ready in the kneeling position. Here he comes at a quick trot. Maybe 10 yards he passes by, I figured I better lead him a bit. I let loose and I see my arrow pass right where I was aiming...right in front of his chest. I should've held right on as close as I was...dang it!!! 
Like all of you, I relive that shot countless times thinking what if???


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

Shooting with sights I've never missed at 25 yards or less unless there was a deflection but I've missed my share at 30 or farther, almost always due to incorrect range estimation, a few times due to buck fever. Back when I shot a recurve I missed several, almost always low.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

37 yards, shot right over the bucks back, luckily he stood there long enough for me to shoot again hahaha.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

missed at 20 yards on a spike about 5 years back. he was bedded with his buddy and the buddy ran off. i drew back and either used the wrong pin or didn't anchor correctly. the shot flew right over his back taking hair with it. i switched to a single pin, set it on 30 and haven't missed a close shot since. i do practice a lot of shots set on 30 from 50 yards down to 7 feet. 


on the plus side, my miss allowed me to continue hunting and learn quite a bit more about the game i was chasing. Though the meat was sorely missed, the experience was invaluable.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

25 yards 
Shot low, the arrow stuck in a quake right behind him. 
He busted the arrow with his legs as he took off. (Aluminum arrow)
Cost me the tip, arrow, and I missed a short shot. 
Lucky he was just a 3 point. Not a big one......


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I sat down with my legs and feet over a small ledge and bow across my lap and quickly nodded off. I have no idea of how long I was that way but something snorted and I woke up with a jolt...


reminds me of the time that me and W2U had LE Elk tags on Boulder. We were sitting on a heavily used wallow. Both of us zonked out. We were awakened, with a jolt, to the sound of an elk wallowing. All we could see were feet in the air!

Needless to say, we blew it.

Regarding close misses -- There was a day when a 50 yard shot was a LONG shot that required a clear ceiling free of branches, and two-points and spikes were fair game. We'd head out in the morning, and be back to camp for lunch with an empty quiver. Missing a 20 yard shot was a common thing.

You have to keep in mind that in those days, nobody carried range finders. And, unlike today's bows, a misjudgement in yardage meant a missed shot. Today you have ~10 yards +/- forgiveness at 100 yards. :shock:

I miss the olden days.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, My name is Chuck, [Hi Chuck, welcome to "Buck-Fever Anonymous"] I missed two bull elk with my longbow. [Gasp!] A 5x5 at 18 yards and a broadside spike at 4 yards (yes, I said 4 yards) I hang my head when I tell this.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Back in the days before I understood that at very close shots you have to use pins that are normally used for longer shots. (I.E. 9 to 10 feet might be your 55 to 85 yard pin) I was standing behind a Juniper tree when a nice 4 pt buck walked by. I can still see the shock in his eyes as I released the arrow. I had to of been 10 to 15 feet away. I looked for hours and never found anything except a piece of the broadhead. (I was shooting a Spitfire Mechanical). I couldn't believe I missed. I now understand that I shot low. I could have hit it low in the chest in "no man's land" completely missing all the vitals or under it. Since the heart sits low in the chest, if I was aiming at the heart, I would have shot under the chest, but I will never know. Good reason to always aim for center of the chest instead of the heart.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I was elk hunting another time when I walked upon 5 elk... a 5 pt rag horn, a collared spike and 3 cows. Naturally I chose the 5 pt to shoot at. I judged them to be 20 yards. I was shooting up hill so I figured I needed to use my 30 yard pin to compensate for the uphill shot. (I used to think that way... I know different now). I stood in shock as I watched the arrow barely miss the elk flying over it's back. I looked for a long time scanning every square inch of ground hoping to find blood, even through the arrow was clean.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Another year I was elk hunting and walked upon a cow at 25 yards. Chip shot... I took careful aim and released the arrow, killing the tree just in front of the elk. Elevation was perfect, just shot right. Dumbfounded, I shot the target at camp and noticed I was shooting right. I had forgotten to sight in with my bow quiver on the bow which caused the problem. Needless to say I don't use a bow quiver anymore, I shoot with a hip quiver.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I was elk hunting another year with my son. We called in a bull which presented me with a 20 to 30 yard shot. It stopped broadside to me giving me a great shot. The arrow went low and sightly left. I failed to shoot the broadhead prior to the hunt to check if it was hitting where aimed. I had always read that I should shoot the broadhead to check if it was tuned to the bow... I didn't and it wasn't. That was the last time I didn't tune the broad head tipped arrow with the bow. Knowledge and understanding has certainly increased over the years. If I only knew 30 years ago what I know today. 

I couldn't begin to guess how many critters I have missed due to unseen branches. I had a buck deer I missed this year for that very reason. Understanding the arch the arrow takes when it is launched still plagues me at times. I suppose that is why I enjoy the archery hunt so much, it is not a guaranteed kill as it was with the rifle. When I hunted with a gun, I killed a deer every year. If I saw it, I bagged it.


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

Here's a funny story, and it happened this year:

It's September 1, and the bulls are finally going. I hike into "my" spot back in the Uintas and rip a loud clear location bugle in a spot where I know there are elk. Immediately I get one going right at sunrise about a half mile away. First bugle of the season and he sounds big. I'm fired up as I hear him chuckle and give me that nasty growling sound we all love to hear. Wind is in my face, I know right where he is, I've hunted here for years. Things are going perfectly to plan exactly how I fantasized about my opening morning of elk season for the past 11 months. Things are almost too perfect. I split the distance between us and give a soft cow call. He answers right away and he's fired up. I know right where he is and I creep in closer and closer. He's probably 300 yards away at this point, wind still in my face, this is textbook. I'm going to kill this SOB. Suddenly, the mountain house sausage and egg breakfast I had two hours earlier doesn't feel so good. I can't believe this is happening to me right now. This bull is still going nuts without me even calling as I drag myself another 100-200 yards closer in absolute agony as I try to hold off mother nature another five minutes. Well, ten minutes later I'm within 100 yards and I'm not exaggerating when I say I'm in some of the most severe pain I've ever been in. Finally I can't take it anymore. I run into some thick bushes and drop trow while this bull is bugling his head off 100 yards away. Hopefully he can't see me in the bushes. I take care of business as quick as I can, and stand up to survey the situation only to see the white tips of antlers coming my way only about 50 yards out. This bull had heard me rustling around in the bushes and was coming in to check out the elk below him. Fortunately, after having made this mistake before, I had proceeded to "take care of business" with an arrow knocked. So here I am, this bull is coming in hot bugling his head off, and I'm at full draw with my pants around my ankles standing next to a steaming pile of you know what. He comes in to about 25 yards, and he's big. Probably 310-320 6pt which from my anecdotal experience is a giant for the Uintas. Way bigger than anything I've seen or killed up there. He's walking slowly broadside at 25-30 yards, but there are pine branches all over. He's headed for a downwind position as the smart ones like to do, and I know the mess I just made is going to blow him out of there in a manner of nanoseconds. I have no choice but to try to thread an arrow through the pine branches, and as he walks into an opening I let it fly. Unfortunately, because of the arc of the arrow, even at 30, it slightly ticks a branch and the arrow flies right under him missing him completely (thankfully). I cow call to try to calm him down, and it works, but he proceeds on his downwind path. A few moments later he gets a whiff of mountain house sausage and eggs and takes of running like he's avoiding the plague. There goes the biggest bull I've ever seen up there!

If you don't laugh, you're gonna cry. I'm choosing to laugh at this one because it's a heck of a funny story. Hope you get a laugh too.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

KRH.. good story. It is experiences like yours that make great memories. We often think... "if only it was gun season and I had my rifle, things would have been different". I've had that thought many times with past experiences that didn't go as planned. I've not taken an animal every year since I switched to archery as I did with gun, but I sure have a lot of great memories and experiences that are worth much more than the missed trophies. Better write that one up and keep for your grandchildren. :smile:


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

bow_dude said:


> KRH.. good story. It is experiences like yours that make great memories. We often think... "if only it was gun season and I had my rifle, things would have been different". I've had that thought many times with past experiences that didn't go as planned. I've not taken an animal every year since I switched to archery as I did with gun, but I sure have a lot of great memories and experiences that are worth much more than the missed trophies. Better write that one up and keep for your grandchildren. :smile:


Glad you enjoyed the story. I agree on the switch to archery, if it wasn't for the many blunders I make, including this one, I wouldn't be in the woods near as long if I was carrying a rifle. Nothing against rifle hunting, I do a cow elk rifle hunt every year to fill the freezer, but the feeling of chasing bugling bulls with the stick and string can't be replicated by anything else. Here's a bull I was able to harvest this year, pretty thankful I was able to get it done after screwing up on the one in the story.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Me this weekend on the front, still have never harvested with a bow. I spent way too long hiking up and around a canyon so I could go in with the wind in my face. I had a buck at 28 yards downhill. I completely underestimated the steepness and overshot him. Absolutely soul crushing hike back knowing I had him where I needed him and no one to blame but myself.


----------

